# Share your knowledge website.



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Can you share me websites that help your knowledge ? Theory preferred. thx.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Wikipedia. I know, know...


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

reddit, dude

i skimmed through various internet articles and picked subreddits i thought you might like... and ones i thought sounded cool...

/foodforthought
/TED (there's a youtube channel for this, too)
/documentaries (http://www.social-consciousness.com/2013/11/121-documentaries-to-expand-your-consciousness.html + topdocumentaryfilms.com)
/askanthropology
/explainlikeimfive
/freethought
/askscience
/opensourceecology
/interestingasfuck
/fascinating
/todayilearned
/psychonaut
/neuropsychology
/cogsci (if you are actually into theory then this should appeal to you)
/iwanttolearn
/anticonsumption
/bookclub
/literature
/wikipedia
/rad_decentralization
/insightfulquestions
/philosophy (and /fuckingphilosophy)
/existentialism
/changemyview
/skeptic
/technology
/lifelonglearning
/historyofideas
/singularity
/futurology
/conspiracy
/showerthoughts
/philosophyofscience
/psychology
/humanism
/internetisbeautiful (you might like this)
/answers
/nasa
/diy (threw it in here because why not)
/askhistorians
/iwantout


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

cool wikipedia articles i have bookmarked on my laptop
some of this is tight as hell yo

Leonardo da Vinci - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Polymath - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sprezzatura - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (coolest word ever imo)
Telos (philosophy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Shamanism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bernoulli number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Occam's razor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Defence mechanisms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Self-schema - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Pablo Neruda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
What Do You Care What Other People Think? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (i still haven't read this book)
Idiosyncrasy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Munchausen syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Concept - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (crazy how in-depth these articles are)
g factor (psychometrics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Willie Smits - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Pandora's box - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Butterfly effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Third eye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sikh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Avant-garde - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Emergence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fontana Modern Masters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gothic fiction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Anima and animus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Computer science - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Golden ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hellenistic philosophy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the "see also" header is your friend


*also see:*

philosophy encyclopedia - http://www.iep.utm.edu/
science and technology - http://www.sciencefocus.com/
learn a language - https://www.duolingo.com/
learn almost anything else - https://www.khanacademy.org
online courses (the possibilities are endless) - https://www.coursera.org/


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Google.com :wink:

Type random thoughts, click on links and learn random shyt. Viola!



News websites (local and worldwide)

GoogleMaps (when you feel like travelling and want to learn landmarks in other countries. So fun!)

YouTube videos
(documentaries, "how its made", history, life tips, science 101, etc... lots of fun things to learn)


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Vayne said:


> Can you share me websites that help your knowledge ? Theory preferred. thx.


I can post a site where I posted Self Help Article 

How to Win at life!

That particular one is mine, but there is a lot of "How to" articles that are not mine posted on it.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Wikipedia for general info, and if I want to know what the scientific community has found, I use the databases which my university is subscribed to, like web of science and pubmed.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

wiki comes closest to a single site but even it doesn't come close to storing all the knowledge that's worth knowing, so the search engine (whichever you prefer) is the one site that serves as the portal to the world's storehouse of knowledge


----------



## Arunmor (Jun 25, 2016)

Vayne said:


> Can you share me websites that help your knowledge ? Theory preferred. thx.


https://duckduckgo.com/ not sure about theory but this search hides your ip from sites and doesn't record history of searches unlike google) Seems pretty useful for some dark researches


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Stumbleupon
Wiki
TED


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Cato Institute, Brookings Institution, Wikipedia, Reuters, The Hill


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

I agree that using a good search engine often presents the best info on any given topic, but here are sites not yet mentioned. 

Khan Academy: A sort of online school on multiple topics under more general ones. It's free, btw. 

Howstuffworks.com: An underrated website. It has many, many subjects, with links, podcasts, videos, and trivia quizzes just to name a few features. It is more entertaining than Wikipedia, while still being very factual. They talk about many theories/ conspiracies, such as 9/11 rumors, while remaining unbiased and reasonable. Check it out.

Tv Tropes: Any form of media, comic, tv show, film, fanfic, game, you name it, will usually show up here. Once there, they will list tropes not just on the media, but on characters, and will have theories for many media pages. A good mix of education and entertainment, but it will suck up time, so beware.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Vayne said:


> Can you share me websites that help your knowledge ? Theory preferred. thx.


https://libraryofbabel.info/

It contains anything you'll ever learn from reading.


----------

